# [App] Streetbeats - Find That Perfect Song Or Generate Playlists Instantly (Music, Spotify, Youtube)



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

*StreetBeats*
*by Stev-O and Childofthehorn*

*





















*
_"Find that perfect song for the perfect moment"_
*Available on the Android Market now! (and its free)*

*Street Beats allows you to search your Android™ device for music based on pieces of information such as song title, artist, genre, album name, year, or even by lyrics*. The program will generate a playlist of music matching your criteria, and allows you to play either one song at a time from the list or export the entire list into your favorite music player, spotify, or youtube!

Scroll no more through long lists of music on your device to find the song you want to hear!

The simple interface allows you to choose whether you wish to search by Metadata (artist, title, year, etc.) or Lyrics. You can type your query or click on the giant Microphone button to speak your query. Hit the Submit button, and your playlist will be presented! Lyrics queries will return all matching songs in their database, whether you have them or not. Songs listed in green are present on your device and are playable; songs in gray are not available on your device and can be played on Youtube and Spotify just by tapping! The search assumes the metadata in your music files is correct.

*Background and Future Work:*

Basically this project stemmed out of my fiance not having bluetooth in his car like I do in mine. He wanted to have voice control instead of fudging with buttons and scrolling through lists every time he wanted to listen to something. Plus, he is pretty mood-music kind of guy and never bothers to put together a playlist. In the future we hope to have voice commands added so that you can be in your car and say "Mix Country and Rap" and to will start playing all of your Country and Rap music for example.

Any suggestions, comments and such would be appreciated. I know it is rough and we are working on it y'all!

This application was developed in conjunction with the Interactive Audio Lab at Northwestern University, a federally-funded research group by the NSF in the United States. Pending regulatory approval, Street Beats will feature a front-end to their query-by-hum service, called Tunebot. This will allow you to query for music on your phone by singing or humming it! Meanwhile, you may contribute to Tunebot's body of known music at tunebot.cs.northwestern.edu.


----------

